# Iron Bowl week.



## weagle (Nov 20, 2017)

The biggest, most intense and most important rivalry in all of sports is less than a week away.  

Fistfights were taking place in church parking lots all over Alabama yesterday, and Saturday's Iron bowl will decide who has bragging rights for the next year.

The series is dead  even since the Bear left and bama lost it's home field advantage in Birmingham.  Bama has had the edge lately, and the greatest coach in bama history has a chance to even up the series for this century if the tide can win this week.  

Tigers win Saturday.  WDE! Let the hate begin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2017)

I wouldn't want to be a Vegas bookie on this one. It's gonna be a Slobberknocker. 

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 20, 2017)

There are some Great games this week !!! Should be Awesome !!!
COLLEGE FOOTBALL > nfl


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2017)

Tide Rolls!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2017)

It's gonna be a blood bath......... 52 to 21.   Bama rolls all over the aubbies


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> It's gonna be a blood bath......... 52 to 21.   Bama rolls all over the aubbies



What he said. ^


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2017)

elfiii said:


> What he said. ^



 see what I did huh.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2017)

weagle said:


> The biggest, most intense and most important rivalry in all of sports is less than a week away.
> 
> Fistfights were taking place in church parking lots all over Alabama yesterday, and Saturday's Iron bowl will decide who has bragging rights for the next year.
> 
> ...



ok. i hate you this week. name the church yard. ill send some boys over to check on you. barn thug. bama 27-23.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 20, 2017)

I believe I will have to give the edge to Auburn right now. After what they did to us, hard not to go with them. Plus, Auburn is at home, SEC championship and possible playoff on the line, the crowd will be extra juiced for this one and may end up being the difference maker.

Going with the Tigers to pull off the mild upset by winning a close one on the Plains.

Auburn 23
Bama 20

Then, Georgia gets revenge by beating Auburn in the SEC championship game, sending both Alabama and Georgia into the college football playoff. Dawgs run the table to win their first national championship in nearly 40 years. I'll take it! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ok. i hate you this week. name the church yard. ill send some boys over to check on you. barn thug. bama 27-23.





Silver Britches said:


> I believe I will have to give the edge to Auburn right now. After what they did to us, hard not to go with them. Plus, Auburn is at home, SEC championship and possible playoff on the line, the crowd will be extra juiced for this one and may end up being the difference maker.
> 
> Going with the Tigers to pull off the mild upset by winning a close one on the Plains.
> 
> ...



You probably aren't far off on the score, but I think the D-line leadership injuries on Bama's side will play more of a factor than the loud mouth Aubies will.


----------



## scooty006 (Nov 20, 2017)

I could see the Barn winning a close game but Bama still making the playoff along with the Dawgs after payback at the Benz


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 20, 2017)

Looking forward to the game.  Will be there of course.   Going to be very crazy on the plains...

Would love to win a close game and maybe even a little Jordan Hare Voodoo would be fun.  Either way, cant wait till Saturday.


----------



## weagle (Nov 20, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ok. i hate you this week. name the church yard. ill send some boys over to check on you. barn thug. bama 27-23.



I don't thug very often, but when I do it's because some bammers had it coming.


----------



## weagle (Nov 20, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> I could see the Barn winning a close game but Bama still making the playoff along with the Dawgs after payback at the Benz



Unless bama just falls apart this week, bama gets to use their mulligan and gets in the 4 team playoff even with an Iron bowl loss.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2017)

27-23 wde


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2017)

weagle said:


> I don't thug very often, but when I do it's because some bammers had it coming.



Just for your Avatar purposes this week.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 20, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> It's gonna be a blood bath......... 52 to 21.   Bama rolls all over the aubbies



x2 on the blood bath


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2017)

nickel back said:


> x2 on the blood bath



Just leave the goal posts and sod where it is


----------



## weagle (Nov 20, 2017)

Saban misses Kiffen's play calling.  He may be a nut job, but he was a great offensive tactician.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2017)

This should be an Epic I bowl with 2 800 lb gorillas squaring off..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2017)

weagle said:


> I don't thug very often, but when I do it's because some bammers had it coming.



 I agree.  that thug rhbama has it coming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)

weagle said:


> Saban misses Kiffen's play calling.  He may be a nut job, but he was a great offensive tactician.



He was a horrible fit for the style of game we play. Nobody within 500 miles of Tuscaloosa misses that jack wagon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Designasaurus (Nov 21, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I believe I will have to give the edge to Auburn right now. After what they did to us, hard not to go with them. Plus, Auburn is at home, SEC championship and possible playoff on the line, the crowd will be extra juiced for this one and may end up being the difference maker.
> 
> Going with the Tigers to pull off the mild upset by winning a close one on the Plains.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2017)

Designasaurus said:


> Silver Britches said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I will have to give the edge to Auburn right now. After what they did to us, hard not to go with them. Plus, Auburn is at home, SEC championship and possible playoff on the line, the crowd will be extra juiced for this one and may end up being the difference maker.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> Designasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > i agree. im giving the edge to the barn too. i will obviously be pleased with a bama win. :
> ...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 21, 2017)

I haven't posted here in a very long time, some may remember me by my previous name, David Mills (which is my actual name).

I can see so many scenarios with this game and I would be lying if I said I wasn't worried.  The barn seems to be peeking while my Tide is limping, especially at this LB position.  If Bama had no serious injury problems and plays their A game, the Tide wins easily.  But the injuries play into AU's strength, their running game.

But, the Barn has been inconsistent, didn't exactly bury ULM, didn't dominate Mercer, and was beaten by LSU (who lost to Troy).  I expect AU to be fired up to start the game.  Bama will have to take the crowd out of the game.  To do that, some young players will have to step up and play the game of their life.  Dylan Moses looks to be the next defensive star on Bama's defense and I expect to see a solid game from him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I haven't posted here in a very long time, some may remember me by my previous name, David Mills (which is my actual name).
> 
> I can see so many scenarios with this game and I would be lying if I said I wasn't worried.  The barn seems to be peeking while my Tide is limping, especially at this LB position.  If Bama had no serious injury problems and plays their A game, the Tide wins easily.  But the injuries play into AU's strength, their running game.
> 
> But, the Barn has been inconsistent, didn't exactly bury ULM, didn't dominate Mercer, and was beaten by LSU (who lost to Troy).  I expect AU to be fired up to start the game.  Bama will have to take the crowd out of the game.  To do that, some young players will have to step up and play the game of their life.  Dylan Moses looks to be the next defensive star on Bama's defense and I expect to see a solid game from him



Hope you are doing well David. ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



At that point. What matters?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2017)

meteor game


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 21, 2017)

Crazy stupid stuff about B'ham kept the bowl there while there was a new field sitting down there for years. I never met one person that lived around that neighborhood that looked forward to it. So is the Iron Man still standing? Haven't been through there in a while.


----------



## weagle (Nov 22, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Crazy stupid stuff about B'ham kept the bowl there while there was a new field sitting down there for years. I never met one person that lived around that neighborhood that looked forward to it. So is the Iron Man still standing? Haven't been through there in a while.



Legion field was such a dump.  I'd rather play on straight asphalt than that pieced together astro turf ankle breaker.  

The home / home series also prompted bama to upgrade Bryant Denny.


----------



## weagle (Nov 22, 2017)

Why the hate?

From Saturday Down South: 20 reasons every Alabama fan hates Auburn. 

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/alabama-football/20-reasons-every-alabama-fan-hates-auburn/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2017)

weagle said:


> Why the hate?
> 
> From Saturday Down South: 20 reasons every Alabama fan hates Auburn.
> 
> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/alabama-football/20-reasons-every-alabama-fan-hates-auburn/



"And then most likely would've won their 4th National Title in 5 yrs against Florida State"


That was a good one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> "And then most likely would've won their 4th National Title in 5 yrs against Florida State"
> 
> 
> That was a good one.



oregon.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> oregon.



Utah


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 24, 2017)

An Alabama fan and an Auburn fan and a Chinaman where in the delivery room one late night in Alabama.
 When the doctor finally poked his head out, he said, "Gentlemen, I have good news and I have bad news. Everybody's baby was born healthy, but because they were born at nearly the exact same time, we got the paperwork mixed up. I'll need you to come into the nursery so we can decide whose baby is whose."
When the men arrived in the nursery, the Alabama fan immediately scooped up the Oriental baby and said, "This one's mine, I can tell. Ain't no doubt about it."
And upon noticing the immediate puzzled looks from the other fathers, he doubled down, " I'm positively sure, and my wife's going to be thrilled. I'd like to take him with me to see her. Can I go now?"
The responsible doctor did the professional thing and asked the Alabama father for a private meeting. "Why are you asking acting this way", he asked. "It is easy to see that this baby is not yours."
"Yes, I know. But those other two are kind of hard to tell apart and I just can't take those odds on getting an Auburn baby!", was the reply...


----------



## weagle (Nov 24, 2017)

With Miami's implosion today; I think some of the pressure is off of bama.  I think they make the 4 team playoff even if Auburn wins tomorrow.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> Legion field was such a dump.  I'd rather play on straight asphalt than that pieced together astro turf ankle breaker.
> 
> The home / home series also prompted bama to upgrade Bryant Denny.



Didn't  Auburn play in the Birmingham bowl a couple of years ago?

I agree, Legion field is a dump, it's  in a bad section of town and parts of the stadium have been condemned


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> With Miami's implosion today; I think some of the pressure is off of bama.  I think they make the 4 team playoff even if Auburn wins tomorrow.



That's  a possibility.   If AU runs the table from here on out, Obama's loss to Auburn would be the best loss among one loss teams.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> With Miami's implosion today; I think some of the pressure is off of bama.  I think they make the 4 team playoff even if Auburn wins tomorrow.



Not so fast...

1.Clemson(if they win out)
2. Oklahoma(if they win out)
3. Auburn(if they win out)
4. Wisconsin(if they win out)
5. Alabama..??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Not so fast...
> 
> 1.Clemson(if they win out)
> 2. Oklahoma(if they win out)
> ...



Clemson deserves the same ranking fate as Miami will get for their loss to a pathetic Syracuse, but they are CFP darlings and that will never happen. South Carolina is the only thing standing in their way. Richt will not beat Dabo in the ACCCG. 

Saban has never beat a 9 win Auburn team, so the pressure is on him to break the losing streak. Not sure with the state of the 'D' injuries that can happen. Auburn is rolling and momentum is on their side. 

Wisconsin has a D-2esque schedule. It is pathetic and they are lucky to be ranked where they are, regardless of their win record. If they are in the final 4 they will be slaughtered. 

Today's game for Choklahoma is a powderpuff game and they should walk away with an easy win. Perhaps they'll get caught napping and if so, they'll get what they deserve. Their strength of schedule isn't so stellar either. 

Today is the day and someone isn't going to like the outcome of the game they are watching. As it will determine the fate of their teams playoff bid in this joke of a playoff system. I just hope it isn't mine. 

When the NCAA D-1 finally goes to a bracketed elimination system based on conference champions then I'll respect it. 

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

Its about time to let it all hang out!


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

It's an almost impossible scenario, but the Auburn dream season would be to win the NC by beating UGA and bama twice in one season and get a revenge win against Clemson.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> It's an almost impossible scenario, but the Auburn dream season would be to win the NC by beating UGA and bama twice in one season and get a revenge win against Clemson.



your dreams die today barnthug


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> your dreams die today barnthug



Put your mouthpiece in.  It's on!

WDE!


----------



## srb (Nov 25, 2017)

Au scores First...


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2017)

If K. Johnson goes down Auburn is done. Ride him while you can.


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

Brutal turnover right there.  Can't be giving points away.


----------



## TomC (Nov 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



They can't even properly pronounce the name of their stadium. Jordan is pronounced Jordan.......NOT JERDEN. R controlled vowels are not that difficult


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

Strong drive by bama.  Got away with an Offinsive interference on the TD pass, but it seldom gets called.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> Strong drive by bama.  Got away with an Offinsive interference on the TD pass, but it seldom gets called.



not hardly


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> not hardly



Field goal.  Like a thug.


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

It's going to take 30 to win this game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> It's going to take 30 to win this game.



i think the barn can do that. lol.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 25, 2017)

The barn playing tough. Definately has the edge. Exciting game so far. Bama not looking typical tonight except for the 2nd half opening drive. Too many minor miscues.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 25, 2017)

The first team with a pulse alabama has played all year... no surprise here.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 25, 2017)

Fiah!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> The first team with a pulse alabama has played all year... no surprise here.



Syracuse. .......lol.......


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 25, 2017)

REEEEEEALLY enjoying this game so far...


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 25, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Syracuse. .......lol.......



We lost to Pitt last year too....


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> We lost to Pitt last year too....



Wow. Really


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

We'll take it.  Thank you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2017)

Auburn smacking the Tide around. Not so sure I want to play them again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2017)

If the Tide lose, I bet Saban throws his pet Coke bottle at the press!


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

Not so fast it seems.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 25, 2017)

Last 2 plays were nothing short of a circus


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2017)

Auburn having a rough go with their T Backs.


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

Holy crap.  Snipers are getting our running backs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 25, 2017)

TomC said:


> They can't even properly pronounce the name of their stadium. Jordan is pronounced Jordan.......NOT JERDEN. R controlled vowels are not that difficult



I have never understood why barners pronounce 'or' as 'er' or 'ur'.  Back to the game, if Auburn wins they will be down their 2 and possibly 3 best RB's when they play Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

Somebody call and check on Matthew6


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 25, 2017)

Looking ahead some....personally I think the Dawgs may match up better against Auburn this second time. 
And it appears the may be a concern at RB for Gus too.


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Somebody call and check on Matthew6



And let him know the dynasty is over and Saban is fixin to throw a fit...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't know, but it seems like Auburn is on a mission.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 25, 2017)

Well it will be Auburn vs UGA.  I could tell the Bama fans were nervous after watching then beat UGA.  UGA played the worst game of the year and yet they were in it until after the half.  This time Auburn won't have the home field advantage.  I look for it to be a 60-40 UGA/Auburn fan split.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 25, 2017)

Roll Tide!!!!!!....Oh wait....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

Playoffs are getting interesting


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 25, 2017)

What's going on in the SEC this year?

Auburn was the softest team Clemson played this season...

We sacked Stidham 11 times. Is the SEC really that bad?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2017)

Nick Saban's Coke bottle just spewed it's top! 

I picked Auburn, but hate to have to play them again.

Congrats Tiger bros! Y'all look mighty skrong!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> What's going on in the SEC this year?
> 
> Auburn was the softest team Clemson played this season...
> 
> We sacked Stidham 11 times. Is the SEC really that bad?



What about Syracuse. ...... we're they really tougher than Auburn ?

Is clemsoning really that lame.....


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 25, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> What about Syracuse. ...... we're they really tougher than Auburn ?
> 
> Is clemsoning really that lame.....



Yep, Syracuse was a lot tougher than Auburn... so I'll say it again... what's going on with the SEC?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> What's going on in the SEC this year?
> 
> Auburn was the softest team Clemson played this season...
> 
> We sacked Stidham 11 times. Is the SEC really that bad?



Y'all caught Auburn early. I'd bet Auburn would have destroyed Clemson tonight. Anyway y'all better be ready for South Carolina tonight. Gonna be tough to beat Carolina in Williams Brice. Tigers gonna get spurred tonight.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 25, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I don't know, but it seems like Auburn is on a mission.



Ain’t going to pretend, they have game.


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

That was a complete game by Auburn.  Extremely disciplined and confident.  This team has come a long ways this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Yep, Syracuse was a lot tougher than Auburn... so I'll say it again... what's going on with the SEC?



So clemsoning really is that lame.......lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

One more big un tonight. Can Clemson take that #1 spot?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Yep, Syracuse was a lot tougher than Auburn... so I'll say it again... what's going on with the SEC?



That statement is beyond laughable.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 25, 2017)

Round the bowl and down the hole 
Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Yep, Syracuse was a lot tougher than Auburn... so I'll say it again... what's going on with the SEC?



You've bumped your head.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 25, 2017)

I won’t be able to sleep all week. GA has owned the barn for 15 years. I have a good feeling about next week


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 25, 2017)

I would hate to be Alabama Billy’s wife tonight. Trailer parks are gonna burn


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've bumped your head.



Actually it just Clemsoning. ........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

Time to start the Avatar Bet: Redemption thread


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 25, 2017)

Great game! Woohoo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

If Troy were in the SEC.....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> I won’t be able to sleep all week. GA has owned the barn for 15 years. I have a good feeling about next week



I do to! Kirby has this team programmed and he's already told them humility is a week away and so is redemption! Go Dawgs just find a way!!!


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Yep, Syracuse was a lot tougher than Auburn... so I'll say it again... what's going on with the SEC?



You have fallen off your rocker. Auburn has improved 200% since the first game of the year, and y’all only beat us by a touchdown...? Keep on Clemsoning


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 25, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all caught Auburn early. I'd bet Auburn would have destroyed Clemson tonight. Anyway y'all better be ready for South Carolina tonight. Gonna be tough to beat Carolina in Williams Brice. Tigers gonna get spurred tonight.



Nice prediction


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 25, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> You have fallen off your rocker. Auburn has improved 200% since the first game of the year, and y’all only beat us by a touchdown...? Keep on Clemsoning



You dont think Clemson has gotten better since the first game of the season? We might have "only" beat you 14-6... but I know you watched the game.. and it was never in doubt. Auburn was over-matched.

FYI, we had a freshmen runningback who didn't play a single snap against you guys... and he's got 11 TD's and leads the ACC in yard per carry now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2017)

Clemson was over-matched against Syracuse.


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> You dont think Clemson has gotten better since the first game of the season? We might have "only" beat you 14-6... but I know you watched the game.. and it was never in doubt. Auburn was over-matched.
> 
> FYI, we had a freshmen runningback who didn't play a single snap against you guys... and he's got 11 TD's and leads the ACC in yard per carry now.



Every game counts and yall beat us fair and square.  We are a totally different team than we were then.  The improvement in the last 5 games has been amazing.  If we have any running backs healthy, I like our chances.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> Every game counts and yall beat us fair and square.  We are a totally different team than we were then.  The improvement in the last 5 games has been amazing.  If we have any running backs healthy, I like our chances.



Didn't watch the game but saw Johnson has a shoulder injury? Has his backup had much playing time?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> Every game counts and yall beat us fair and square.  We are a totally different team than we were then.  The improvement in the last 5 games has been amazing.  If we have any running backs healthy, I like our chances.



Hope KJ is ok. Saw his backup Martin with a tweak after one run, he ok? We want Auburn healthy for the rematch in Hotlanta. Should be a good one. GO DAWGS!


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didn't watch the game but saw Johnson has a shoulder injury? Has his backup had much playing time?



Haven't seen an injury report.  Cam Martin is capable, but he went out with an ankle injury after his first carry.

We need both of them at full speed for the dogs.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> Haven't seen an injury report.  Cam Martin is capable, but he went out with an ankle injury after his first carry.
> 
> We need both of them at full speed for the dogs.



If I had to predict we won’t see much of an injury report on either of them until Friday if word from somewhere inside gets out. His likes to keep it quiet for the most part


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2017)

weagle said:


> Haven't seen an injury report.  Cam Martin is capable, but he went out with an ankle injury after his first carry.
> 
> We need both of them at full speed for the dogs.



Johnson being out would be a huge blow. Maybe both teams will be a full strength next Saturday


----------



## DannyW (Nov 25, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didn't watch the game but saw Johnson has a shoulder injury? Has his backup had much playing time?



Didn't like the look of that one...leaving the field, Kerryon was holding his right arm in that classic "my collarbone is broken" position.

With Cam Martin turning his ankle, Auburn could be starting their 4th string running back for the SEC CG. And they are not flush at the position like Georgia....their 4th string running back is 4th string for a reason.

That puts a lot of pressure on the defense to keep Georgia in check, and a lot of pressure on the O-line to keep Stidham upright when passing. And unless we get a surprise medical report tomorrow, Auburn will be passing a LOT next week against Georgia.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 25, 2017)

TomC said:


> They can't even properly pronounce the name of their stadium. Jordan is pronounced Jordan.......NOT JERDEN. R controlled vowels are not that difficult



I don't get it either, TomC, but that's the way they pronounce it down there. Bill Jordan of RealTree is from that same general area, about 40 miles away near Columbus, and that is how he pronounces his last name too. Sort of a French pronounciation...

Must be a regional thing?


----------



## weagle (Nov 25, 2017)

DannyW said:


> I don't get it either, TomC, but that's the way they pronounce it down there. Bill Jordan of RealTree is from that same general area, about 40 miles away near Columbus, and that is how he pronounces his last name too. Sort of a French pronounciation...
> 
> Must be a regional thing?



When you storm the beach on D-Day at Normandy, everyone pronounces your name the way you tell them to.


----------



## weagle (Nov 27, 2017)

The Iron Bowl was the highest rated college football game of the season and the highest rated on CBS since the 2013 Iron Bowl.

WDE!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2017)

Hats off to Aubie, they took it to Bammer they same way they took it to us.  I don't ever wish anyone an injury, but I don't have to wish Johnson a speedy recovery.  A bammer fan watched him walk to the locker room and his arm was hanging down lifelessly.  Don't sound good and don't sound like something a pain killer shot will fix.  He's a beast and I hope he's ready to go for bowling season, just not next weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

That game turned out about the way I expected it too. 

I expect Kirby will have the Dawgs tuned up and focused this time around too. 

ROLL TIDE!!! 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That game turned out about the way I expected it too.
> 
> I expect Kirby will have the Dawgs tuned up and focused this time around too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2017)

riprap said:


>



You must be a Tech Nerd.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2017)

Kerryon plays , Auburn wins Sec Championship game. If not Uga wins big.  Congratulations to Auburn on Iron Bowl win.


----------



## weagle (Nov 27, 2017)

00Beau said:


> Kerryon plays , Auburn wins Sec Championship game. If not Uga wins big.  Congratulations to Auburn on Iron Bowl win.



It scares me when a running back with his style has a shoulder injury.  Ball security is compromised and turnovers are likely.  Hopefully Dr. Andrews can work some magic on him.


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2017)

weagle said:


> Unless bama just falls apart this week, bama gets to use their mulligan and gets in the 4 team playoff even with an Iron bowl loss.



Called it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2017)

weagle said:


> Called it.



they were gonna let osu use 2 mulligans.


----------



## weagle (Dec 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> they were gonna let osu use 2 mulligans.



Yep.  We have never figured out how to get in that mulligan pool.


----------

